# average number of events per year?



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I am new to plowing, started last year but was a lousy winter for plowing snow because I didn't have any contracts. I am working on putting a few bids together and need to know what the average number of plowable events are in southwestern Ontario. If you are in this area or know where I can find this information, your help is very much appreciated.

John


----------



## Kollen Parsons (Oct 21, 2010)

Start at the noaa.gov website.


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

Go here:

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/statistics/precipitation/cl6127514

That will give you the 30 year climatic average for Sarnia.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Precedence, great link!


----------

